# how often should one cycle diuretics



## greekgod718 (Jan 19, 2002)

Last summer I used taraxatone from cytodyne technologies and i found that it helped me lose the last few lbs of water...But i just wanted to know how i should go about using this product or any diuretic as far cycling the amount i take and days ...


----------



## Arnold (Jan 20, 2002)

I can only think of two reasons to take diruetics:

1.) You're an athlete of some sort and have to lose weight for a weigh in, or a bodybuidler trying to shed for a show.

2.) You're a female and it's that ime of the month!


Why do you want to take them?


----------



## greekgod718 (Jan 20, 2002)

Well I am neither both but,I know that diuretics help remove water....Last summer I was aked to pose for a photographer. so I gave my self a months time to drop enough weight where I would start to see definition...But I wanted more results in a quick time so I started to take diuretics...

Since then I have debating if whether or not I would like to try and be a fitness model but, what concerns me is maintaining that ripped look all year round.  (winter is kind of cold especially when I don't have that much bodyfat....LOL  BRRRRR)

So I dont know if it is a wise Idea to add diuretics in my training and if that's a safe way or just to do it when I am ready to pose or just stay away from the whole diuretic idea all together...


----------



## Arnold (Jan 20, 2002)

Diuretics are not going to make you look lean, losing body fat will.

I say stay away from them all together.


----------



## greekgod718 (Jan 20, 2002)

That sounds like a Plan   


thank you Prince


----------



## crowman (Jan 20, 2002)

I agree, stay away from the diuretics.


----------



## Chick (Jan 20, 2002)

*PLEASE*

Can we see this photo? Preferrably nude send it to me.

Well from what I understand from a cool doctor diuretics can be dangerous. As they squeeze the fluid out of you, your organs compress and the possibility of it constricting on your heart muscle is possible and should only be used for a show or under medical supervision. Be safe.


----------



## crowman (Jan 20, 2002)

Anyone remember Andreas Munzer (sp?) possibly the most ripped bodybuilder ever. 

He died because his blood congealed as a result of taking too many diuretics and only getting his liquids from foods before a show.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by crowman *_
> Anyone remember Andreas Munzer (sp?) possibly the most ripped bodybuilder ever.
> 
> He died because his blood congealed as a result of taking too many diuretics and only getting his liquids from foods before a show.



Yeah, I remember him.....I heard he was one of the *most drugged* bodybuilders.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 21, 2002)

Bad idea taking diuretics like that. If your serious about modelling....then you need to be smart about it and lose the bodyfat legitimately.

P.S.....check the pic forum ...he's a looker


----------



## gopro (Jan 21, 2002)

Ok...I need to disagree here. We are talking about herbal diuretics, which are a far, far cry from pharmaceutical diueretics...both in action and possible problems. Used correctly, herbal diuretics, such as Taraxatone will safely shed a little extra water, and make an ALREADY DEFINED physique just a little sharper. This is beneficial as a finishing touch right before a bodybuilding contest or photo shoot.

Of course using them at other times is wasteful as the results are only temporary and the body will stop reacting to the ingredients after a few days.


----------



## Chick (Jan 21, 2002)

*glasses*

I need glasses I missed they key word herbal diuretics.


----------



## gopro (Jan 21, 2002)

*Re: glasses*



> _*Originally posted by Chick *_
> I need glasses I missed they key word herbal diuretics.


----------



## Chick (Jan 21, 2002)

> 2.) You're a female and it's that time of the month!



Get a hysterectomy......


----------



## john992 (Jul 24, 2003)

Being that it is a herbal diuretic there is still the possibility of mineral deficiencies that could cause minor to major health complications right?


----------



## ZECH (Jul 25, 2003)

Yes! Loss of potassium being one! If it gets too low(like mine just did from being dehydrated) it can affect your heart(like it stopping!)


----------



## oaktownboy (Jul 25, 2003)

given the potential side effects of diuretics, you must becareful what you are taking. That said, like GoPro above, some are more harmful than others.Cytodyne's Taraxatone, when used in moderation, can enhance yoour physique and give ayou a cut look given that you are getting plenty of cardio in and your diet is in order. Obviously the diuretics like Munser and Paul Dillett used are more powerful than cytodyne's or anyone elses because they are prescription and issued by a doctor. then again, the reason why they had problems is because they overdosed and took more than the recommended amount.


----------



## crackerjack414 (Jul 26, 2003)

diuretics work best with water and sodium and carb  manipulation. Herbal wouldnt worry me at all. Now rx stuff yes since it is possible to have a rebounf effect post show.


----------

